# Can u identify this P&O Ship built 1925?



## jjimm (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,

my name is jjimm and i am new to the site, i am trying to identify the ship that is pictured for a friend in America, all we know is that it is one of four sister ships built in 1925 by Harland & Wolff.
It is either, SS Rawalpindi, SS Rajputana, SS Ranpura or SS Ranchi, the pictures i have found so far are not clear enough to give me any clues.
If anyone can identify it further it would be much appreciated, i have also included a picture from the net that shows the build design of SS Ranchi. Unfortunately i cannot find any build design pictures of the other 3 so if you can help it would be brilliant.

I thank you all in anticipation for your kind help.

Kindest regards, jjimm.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

jjimm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my name is jjimm and i am new to the site, i am trying to identify the ship that is pictured for a friend in America, all we know is that it is one of four sister ships built in 1925 by Harland & Wolff.
> It is either, SS Rawalpindi, SS Rajputana, SS Ranpura or SS Ranchi, the pictures i have found so far are not clear enough to give me any clues.
> ...


It's most likely SS RANPURA.


----------



## jjimm (May 4, 2013)

Hi Cueball44,

Wow, that was a quick reply Thankyou!

Is there a reason or identification that suggests SS RANPURA? If so can you point me to it please, i have spent hours and hours trying to look for clues but failed to find anything conclusive. They all look very similar to me.

Thanks once again M8.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

jjimm said:


> Hi Cue Ball 44,
> 
> Wow, that was a quick reply Thank You!
> 
> ...


Have you viewed all those on "old ship picture galleries"?.


----------



## jjimm (May 4, 2013)

I have cueball44, some of the pictures are quite poor quality so i am struggling a bit to find close up detail. 
The picture i have posted is also of poor quality so i have asked my friend in America to send a higher res copy. I will re post the picture if he manages to send a better copy.
All 4 ships seem very similar so it is proving to be more difficult than we thought, thats why i have come on to this recommmended site.
I must say that i have enjoyed brousing the site already and i am sure that i will become addicted to it very soon.

Cheers, JJimm.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

She also looks like the MALOJA which was P&O and which I sailed on in 1952 but I dont think they did the Srares run certainly not when I was aboard,
Stuart


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

The Ranchi & Rawalpindi look like sisters but for the bridge design. Ranpura & Rajputana are also (i think) sisters and look to have a different quarter design, starboard quarter in the photo. The first two are similar in tonnage, as are the last two.


----------



## jjimm (May 4, 2013)

Thankyou cueball44 and Stuart,

i will try to look closer at the areas you suggest cueball44 when i can get clearer pictures.

I see what you mean Stuart there is good resemblence in Maloja, the layout of the life boats seems different so not sure if it could be her, could you tell me what the srares run is please M8, i haven't heard of it before?

I am still waiting for a better res picture from my M8 in America and i will post it as soon as i get it.
Thanks once again to all the kind people for helping in my search, i am so impressed with this site.

Regards, jjimm.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

jjimm said:


> Thankyou cueball44 and Stuart,
> 
> i will try to look closer at the areas you suggest cueball44 when i can get clearer pictures.
> 
> ...


Sorry mis typed should be STATES (USA). wish you luck in your research
Stuart


----------



## Roughsider (Aug 21, 2014)

*SS Ranpura/Ranchi*

The builders model of these two ships is in the Discovery museum at Newcastle. they were built by Hawthorn Leslie of Hebburn on Tyne in 1924/5. After/during the war one funnel was removed so this picture is prewar. The two other ships of the R class were the Rajaputana and Rawalpindi which were built on the Clyde. Both the Clyde ships were lost during the war on convoy protection duties but the Tyne ships survived and were not scrapped until the 1960s. A picture of the builders model which is over two meters long and very detailed is attached.


----------

